# Have some question reguarding breeding



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

As you all know I have 10 reds and 2 caribe but as of the past two days 4 of my reds have lost most of their red and replaced it with a dark gray to almost black. What my question is do doth males and female turn or just female. I have counted 4 that are darkening the other 6 are still showing bright red and one is really thick like holding eggs. I have never breed Ps but I hope to and advise will be helpful.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds like they could be... is there any nest building going on?

Read around the breeding forum, and i am sure you will find pics to compare your reds with ones in "breeding mode"

Clicky

AND HERES another GREAT read about it

Clickerooney

Best of luck man


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

great now im gonna have to setup a tank lol

i been thinking about doing a natt tank. i wanna get a bigger tank for my rhom and use his tank for some reds


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

def. sounds possible from what you are describing. like it is said, see if they are moving gravel around. also, often if a pair is forming the female will hang up around the top of the tank near where the male is.

my advice, if they do breed...get more tanks! lulz


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have more tanks but my large ones have fish in that I will have to sell if they start to breed. So I put on another heater to bring the temp up to about 88 and hold it there for a couple days and it will be time for me to do my water change, but I think I will bump it up to 60% from my regular 50% but i will put it on slow fill like 10 gal an hour and have a temp of around 76 or 78 when im done to help stimulate them more. If I have to sell I will be getting rid of the 13 inch rhom I just picked up the other day and have to get rid of the flowerhorn and oscar but my 5 inch rhom is not going anywhere he will be my home grown beast.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

88 is really high and i don't know if it's that safe to do that, though i bet in the dry season the water temps get there in the amazon. i always found 84-85 to be effective.

i feel your pain. there are some hoplias aimara (wolf fish), the predator of all predators, fs at a good price on MFK and i just can't decide if i want one with trying to breed caribe. well, that and i have a hard time accepting having to have a tank for a fish that can reach 2 1/2-3'.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Well they are still really dark 2 different fish have claimed there spots on each side of the tank so I might end up having a double spawn. I have been holding the temp at 85 and I am going to do a large water change monday and heres a pic of one of the Ps you can see how dark it is compared to the one sitting next to it.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

How old are these reds? From looking at their Juvie spots, I'm going to assume that they are a little too young to breed....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The are only about 5 months old and 6 inches, I thought they were to young also but they are showing the signs that they are going to breed. I will keep this updated if anything changes. I dont know if anyone has breed ps at only 5 months but there size is about right.


----------



## piranha6969 (Oct 5, 2009)

I had my breed at 6". For some reason the fry only live for about a week. i have a video of my reds breeding. Im just having problems uploading it. Good luck.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

They're too young to breed. They have to be around 12 months or more to be mature enough, but they go through a phase of spawning behaviour at around 6-7 months. They will cool off soon and get back to normal. My third spawn are going through the same behaviour at the moment, and they are 7 months old. I have seen the same thing with all my reds at that age.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

This is the colour they go when spawning. this was their second spawn.


----------

